
Mark Zuckerberg is in love with the coco coco - failforlife
https://medium.com/@MurWade/mark-zuckerberg-is-in-love-with-the-coco-coco-7d01a861ca3a
======
Darvict
I'd do lines too if I woke up one day and realized I single handedly ruined
all future human socializing and attention spans in less than a decade.

~~~
Sunset
>and attention spans

No, that goes to 5 minute youtube videos with some annoying "face" jumpcutting
5 times a second.

~~~
Darvict
True.

------
mankash666
Or is in love with booger cleaning with bare hands?

